# Call from +217 ???



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

I've received a call this morning on my Etisalat mobile from number +217

I answered, and the caller (female voice, not recognisable to me) said "Hi, Mark?" - correctly identifying my name.

When I replied "yes, speaking", the caller hung up.

There has been no further call, and I cannot find anything relevant about +217 on google.

A bit concerned that they identified my name - any ideas???

Cheers


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Next step you will get an email ... saying my dad is ex minister of some country he was killed .. blah.. blah.. blah... i have soo much money..please help me to transfer the same to your account... 

same thing happened with me also...


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

I also got a call from +252 number which i did not answer. Since i have also received such calls before but no one ever talks whenever i picked up. Is there a number where these calls can reported to?


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

I also got a call from a +252 number this morning. Can we not report these any where?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Both are African numbers (different countries). You could try reporting them to Etisalat, but not sure what they will do about them. I just don't answer numbers I don't know....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

+252 is Somalia

Maybe it was a pirate radio station?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Answer and dont say anything... put the phone down. I try to make them spend as much money as possible on those calls trying to scam people. Serves them right!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

+217 sounds like a south african number

Oh no that's not right as SA is +27

Somewhere in africa though. Maybe you've won the lottery in nigeria?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

All 2s are African.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all responses. I've heard nothing further, so hopefully a non-event.

The number, by the way, was "+217" only, not this as the start of longer number, as an international dialling prefix (country code) would be. That's why I'm not convinced it's an (African) international call. What do these short codes mean?

Cheers,Lamp


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I got those a couple of times but never answered. It did seem odd that only a 3 digit number would be calling.
We once received a call at 1am a few years ago and some lady was screaming verses at the other end and then told us we're going to die and go to hell!


----------

